# Breeding shrimps



## peteding (Dec 28, 2007)

Reading some of the postings, I realise I have a lot to learn. I have a basic 2 ft tank. No pebbles but I have a couple of plants and a filtering system. The filtering system is one of those box types that is the length of the tank and which sits ontop of the tank. A noozle at one end that drops down submerged which acts as the inlet. The other end of the system has the outlet where the water flows back into the tank.

Here comes the question. I bought yamato, tiger and cherry shrimps at one time or other. The Yamato survived. The cherry and tiger literally disappears over time. I cannot find them at all. I have only rummy nose, cardinals, tetras and some bottom feeders. One or two other types of fish.....cannot recall what they are but generally the most 1-2cm long.

Any ideas? I would like to see my cherry shrimps breeding. I know the tigers are tougher to breed so am not too hopeful.

regards


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

What are your other tetras? I know the lemon tetras, bleeding heart etc. will eat them. In my community tank my rummy nose are one of the worst for eating my live bearer fry. I would think they would eat the shrimp fry. The fry is very little. Do you have lots of plants for the fry to hide in? I think the lifespan of the shrimps is a little over a year so that if you aren't getting babies then they will disappear. I'm new to shrimp so this is just the info I have gathered. I did try about 2 years ago to keep them in a heavily planted community tank. It didn't work.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

RCS and Dwarf Cray fish with 4 glo-light tetras in 20g -long elnatural. Mine is super heavily planted. Lots of cover on the left side (hornwort, anacharis), a ball and planting of HM.
Most of the cover is in the upper layers (top to mid third).
No babies yet as I can tell. The RCS may have increased the population by one or two, but can't really tell.

Do see tiny creatures swimming about 1-2mm, but usually not close to the glass.
I assume over time natural selection will create shrimp fry that like to stay in the plants.
Here's hoping for genetic diversity.


----------



## ohiodave (Nov 11, 2007)

With my limited experience I can tell you one thing for certain ALL fish will eat shrimp, shy of maybe otos. Tetras, in my opinion are as bad as bigger fish, maybe worse. I tryed shrimp in my 90 planted with Tetras and they lasted a while but eventually the fish will pick them off one by one. I've had the same problem with fry even with the parents guarding, they get picked off one by one.
Sometimes I wonder how any of them make it to maturity in the wild.


----------



## StereoKills (Sep 15, 2007)

You'll get 20-30 offspring from each hatching with RCS, do you have a prefilter over your filter intake tube? That's where most baby shrimp end up getting sucked if there isn't. Just about any fish is opportunistic enough to make a snack out of baby shrimp, so a invert only tank is your best option if you want them to breed.


----------



## feiyang (Jan 27, 2007)

You have too many fishes in your tank. All the fishes can eat the shrimps dead body completely over night before you realized.


----------

